# Emergency brake adjustment



## awesomeame (Mar 8, 2008)

2001 jetta
I did a search, but couldn't find any info on adjusting the emergency brake? Could someone direct me on how I would go about doing this, it just needs to be tighened up a bit, thanks
Matt


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Emergency brake adjustment (awesomeame)*

Buy the Bentley VW Factory Service Manual for your car.


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken you need to remove the center console to get to the adjustments.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000Jet1.8T* »_If I'm not mistaken you need to remove the center console to get to the adjustments.

yes. remove the rear part of the center console. there is a bunch interior removal in the mk4 diy/faq forum. there are two cables that come in from the back of the car and connect to a Y metal piece(arrow). tighten the two nuts at the Y piece.


----------



## awesomeame (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (dosmas)*

thanks!!!
Matt


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (awesomeame)*

Genius! 
that is the first time I've seen someone nicely put a diagram in....
Just a tip, be sure you don't adjust the equalizer (Y-piece) too much, it will make brake drag when the lever is not applied. 
Good pratice is to raise the RR wheels off the ground, release the p-lever, and tighten until you get brake drag. Than losen until you don't.
Easy as that.


----------

